# Ozzy at the Coventry and Leics Show



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

We had a bit of a long drive to this show due to road works and detours but was all worth it in the end. Ozzy had a super day here gaining his 2nd Imp Cert, plus Best of Breed and in his 3 misc classes he was awarded two firsts and a second place, we were so pleased as most of his classes were quite large too. Well done to all the forum members who's cats all did so well. best wishes.........Chris.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

*congratulations.:biggrin:.:biggrin:. i cannot believe the size of him, i bet you cant hold him for long ,*


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Congratulations


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Congratulations to the gorgeous Ozzy and of course to you and Sue for keeping him in such tip-top condition


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> *congratulations.:biggrin:.:biggrin:. i cannot believe the size of him, i bet you cant hold him for long ,*


LOL, he is a bit of a monster hon.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Well done Ozzie! many congratulations to you all!


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Good work you guys. He looks in beautiful condition!


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

Well done Ozzy, looking forward to actually meeting him one day. If I had known yesterday I would have come and said hello, got bit pre-occupied with Barney but needn't have worried so much.


----------



## xxflair (Jan 3, 2012)

My what a beautiful boy &#9829;
Congratulations to both of you


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

*Hes so beautiful 
Congratulations!!!!!*


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

Congratulations, he is gorgeous


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Congratulations, I am so pleased he is doing so well, he is stunning.


----------



## JayneC (Mar 18, 2009)

Ive had the pleasure of seeing Ozzy a few times now and hes lovely.
Saturday when i saw him he was chilled out flat on his back with his legs in the air:biggrin5:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Donskie said:


> Well done Ozzy, looking forward to actually meeting him one day. If I had known yesterday I would have come and said hello, got bit pre-occupied with Barney but needn't have worried so much.


he was at the supreme for all to see as well


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

:thumbup: Congratulations :thumbup: to Ozzy and you 

Ozzy is such a stunning :001_wub: boy


----------

